# Lost insurance and had to stop TRT



## Magnum (May 21, 2015)

Recently lost my insurance and had to stop Trt due to cost. I was on 120 mg of test c per wk. it did me wonders!  Now I feel like crapp. Looking for the lowest cost option. Again no insurance. 

Any help is appreciated

Mag


----------



## Magnum (May 21, 2015)

Oh I'm 49 and lift/run on a regular basis. Never felt this bad ever.


----------



## Iron1 (May 21, 2015)

The lowest cost legitimate solution is to do TRT through insurance unfortunately.

Clinics are often times orders of magnitude more expensive but at least they're legal.

Other than that, finding a good UGL is your best bet if you're looking to go underground but finding a good one is hard.


----------



## Magnum (May 21, 2015)

Ok. Sorry for my ignorance but what is a UGL?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 21, 2015)

Magnum said:


> Ok. Sorry for my ignorance but what is a UGL?



Underground Lab. Basically someone who buys raw powders and makes them into solutions. It's illegal here in the states but some prefer it bc it's much much cheaper.


----------

